# Something gone wrong



## v2 (Mar 22, 2007)

îÅÕÄÁÞÎÁÑ ÚÁÐÒÁ×ËÁ × ×ÏÚÄÕÈÅ :: ÷ÉÄÅÏ ÓÁÊÔ RuTube


----------



## Jared (Mar 22, 2007)

HAHA awesome video


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2007)

Oops, good video.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 22, 2007)

Hope u have enough fuel to get home fellas....


----------



## evangilder (Mar 22, 2007)

Yikes!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh no.


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 22, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Hope u have enough fuel to get home fellas....



Thats what i was thinking.

Imagine that sinking feeling if your flying on fumes over water and that happens


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 22, 2007)

By their voice inflections they didn't seem too concerned, did they.


----------



## v2 (May 7, 2007)

Helicopter Crashes In The Sea - BREAK.com


----------



## Cyrano (May 7, 2007)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 7, 2007)

That was not a Chinook in the last but a CH-46 Seaknight.

Below are pics of the two for comparison for those that might not know.

1st on is a Chinook and 2nd one is a Seaknight like the one in the vid.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (May 7, 2007)

They do look similar. Except that one has a large side bulge.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 7, 2007)

Chinook is much much bigger, has 4 landing gears instead of 3 like the Seaknight. Engines are mounted externally on the Chinook and farther aft instead like the Seaknight.

The buldges on the Chinook by the way house the fuel tanks.


----------



## Micdrow (May 7, 2007)

Surprises me how fast that sea knight came in. Must of been showing off or something. Usually they are directed in more slowly. Especially on such a small ship.


----------

